

Nokia Hires Pamela Anderson to Promote the N8 - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2010/09/06/nokia-n8-pamela-anderson/

======
zum
But will this stunt eventually sell more phones?

Perhaps there are some areas in the world that don't unequivocally consider
this bad taste?

------
c00p3r
I'm Nokia's complete lack of taste. She is old.

